# German aviation fuel question



## KraziKanuK (Jan 19, 2006)

Does anyone have data on German B4 and C3 fuel quantities from Jan 1945?

By district (Luftflotte) would be nice, as well.


----------



## Civettone (Feb 3, 2007)

Not really. What I can tell you is that production in January was around 11,000 of which 8,000 went to the Luftwaffe (the rest to the industry). I also know that as late as 1945 large amounts of C3 were being delivered to the Italians. 

What I do know is that in February the Germans expected to have a reserve of 52,000 tons of B4 and C3 at the end of that month. Knowing that they produced a laughable 1,000 tons it should mean that they would have perhaps 50 to 60,000 in January. Just to give you an idea...

Kris


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Feb 3, 2007)

He wont be reading it. He got banned a very long time ago.


----------

